# College Research Report



## hicks (Jun 11, 2005)

I did a research report for my College Writing Course this past fall and I got a 100% on it if you're interested in posting it.

As long as credit is given, I would allow it to be used here.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes that would be great Hicks  
The one thing you will find about this site mate is that proper credits are always given  .

Welcome to our site hicks and thanks for the recent pics that you have uploaded, its great to have airborne troops on board. My dad was In the British Paras and is a member here, he doesnt post much because of his health but you might see him around occasionally.
sal;


----------



## hicks (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.  I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.  I have some more airborne ones I will post today, then I'll go through some of the other pictures I have.

How do you want to post the report?  Do you want me to just post it here on the bulletin board with maybe a link to download the file to your computer?  Or is there another way?

Let me know and I'll do it today.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes the link idea would be ok buddy


----------



## hicks (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay.

It's posted!


----------

